# Miley Cyrus attractive?



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone actually find her attractive? I think she's really ugly and repulsing. I feel like I would throw up if she kissed me. 

For all you Miley Cyrus fans, please don't kill me that's just my opinion lol.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

She looks like a weird mutant creature thing. She used to be cute, too.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

And this you say from seeing just her pictures. 

She is conventionally attractive. Skinny,blonde, and can twerk. What more can one want?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

KvLT said:


> She looks like a weird mutant creature thing. She used to be cute, too.


Yea I think so too. She used to be quite beautiful








THIS

into THIS


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think she is ugly, but she does sort of look like Justin Beiber.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

zonebox said:


> I don't think she is ugly, but she does sort of look like Justin Beiber.


lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not attracted to her in the slightest.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

meepie said:


> And this you say from seeing just her pictures.
> 
> She is conventionally attractive. Skinny,blonde, and can twerk. What more can one want?


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic. What's so attractive about a super skinny blonde girl (with short hair and her tongue out) that can twerk?


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I'd puke if she got anywhere near me. Being slim is not enough she looks like a gross tattooed hillbilly though the hillbilly part has always fit.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

She's not trying to be beautiful. That's the most beautiful thing about her.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

NO!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I find her face strange but her body is my inspiration since mine looks similar.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't hurt me. I think she's kind of cute.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

She is rich and therefore attractive.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

alex9498 said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic. What's so attractive about a super skinny blonde girl (with short hair and her tongue out) that can twerk?


I was trying to be humorous with the twerking but she looks attractive to meeeeeeeeee(not you yes but meeeeee - hence subjectivity of beauty). I don't think she's ugly and don't find it necessary for an entire topic to be devoted to the looks of a person I have never met(we do all complain here people never look at personality ).


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

redstar312 said:


> She is rich and therefore attractive.


Beautiful logic. :b


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Don't hurt me. I think she's kind of cute.





meepie said:


> I was trying to be humorous with the twerking but she looks attractive to meeeeeeeeee(not you yes but meeeeee - hence subjectivity of beauty). I don't think she's ugly and don't find it necessary for an entire topic to be devoted to the looks of a person I have never met(we do all complain here people never look past personality ).


To each their own


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> I find her face strange but her body is my inspiration since mine looks similar.


I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!










http://www.heavy.com/entertainment/2013/07/miley-cyrus-skinny-wasting-away/


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

IMHO she has a cute face but she's not attractive due to her personality... and flat-as-a-pancake butt.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

eren said:


> IMHO she has a cute face but she's not attractive due to her personality... and flat-as-a-pancake butt.





















Lol She does have a flat butt. I don't know what she's trying to prove by twerking.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

She kind of looks like Satan.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks wise good enough, personality wise I don't think so.... not my kinda thing


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I don't find her attractive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alex9498 said:


> Does anyone actually find her attractive? I think she's really ugly and repulsing. I feel like I would throw up if she kissed me.
> 
> For all you Miley Cyrus fans, please don't kill me that's just my opinion lol.


 Yeah-ee-ah-ee-ah-ee-ah
She'll be 50 and broke some day!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alex9498 said:


> Lol She does have a flat butt. I don't know what she's trying to prove by twerking.


 Those poor Barbie pants! What if she failed to WIPE? :flush


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

alex9498 said:


> I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!
> 
> [I MG]http://media.heavy.com/media/2013/06/miley-skinny-1.jpeg[/IMG]
> 
> http://www.heavy.com/entertainment/2013/07/miley-cyrus-skinny-wasting-away/


at least she's toned as opposed to my skinny-fattiness


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

looked better in the hannah montana days


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I think she was pretty hot before she cut her hair off. No hetero.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think she was pretty hot before she cut her hair off. *No hetero.*


:haha *I love it!* (no ****)

srsly though. I can distinguish myself as a manly man while not caring at all about the gay lifestyle. (It doesn't affect me at all, so I don't care) I would even have gay friends while at the same time saying no **** because that's how I am.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hell yeah she has really nice body, her style is not bad too


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder what happened to her


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

alex9498 said:


> I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5'5" and 108 lbs, allegedly. She's underweight, yeah. But not so much so that she couldn't sustain herself on it. The URL is pretty dramatic to call her 'wasting away'.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought she was gorgeous a few years ago when she had long hair before she went all nut-bar.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

She was pretty before she did all that weird **** to herself.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Don't hurt me. I think she's kind of cute.


I'm done with you now. thanks


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't get this mob mentality when it comes to talking **** about celebrities.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Other than the weird poses she's always doing with her mouth, yes. I find her physically attractive.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Miley, I thought she was extreme pretty in her most recent, i think? music video where she's pleasuring herself lol (yes hetero). What attracts me most is the reaction she causes on others. Very entertaining.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

She looked fairly attractive with long hair.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She would blend in with the crowd here, I think she is attractive though.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Not a fan of her but I'd say she's attractive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Plenty of everyday chicks who look way better.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks like a starved Eastern European immigrant crack-***** hipster, but with money. Still, no thanks.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't get this mob mentality when it comes to talking **** about celebrities.


Me neither. It reminds me of how people used to watch others get burned, hanged or decapitated in the streets.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Perhaps she became less attractive due to her attitude and actions and having less to do with her looks? I mean she's pretty much still the same facial feature wise and body type wise. And hairstyles and tattoos are sort of punkish and plenty of female punk stars have been called attractive with that style


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Her newest film clip is horribly, her bra is too big and shes just lying there with the sheets over her, yuck. looks like a 10 year old boy turned gay wearing mamas lingerie 
I went there.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

ThisGirl15 said:


> Perhaps she became less attractive due to her attitude and actions and having less to do with her looks? I mean she's pretty much still the same facial feature wise and body type wise. And hairstyles and tattoos are sort of punkish and plenty of female punk stars have been called attractive with that style


For me personally, it's nothing to do with her personality/attitude/actions.
I used to think she was very pretty, and now I think she's just OK 
Maybe it's a mixture of make-up and hair style? Maybe her face shape just doesn't suit her current 'look' (at least to me)


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

She's a self-made ugly chikk ^^


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

She was sooooo pretty before she chopped her hair off and dyed it blonde. Her attitude is making her look so unattractive more than anything


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Cascades said:


> She was sooooo pretty before she chopped her hair off and dyed it blonde. Her attitude is making her look so unattractive more than anything


Totally agree :yes


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I dunno... she seems really warm...


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you need one hell of a bone structure to pull of that haircut for one.
She's got nice eyes which i'm a sucker for, though.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

alex9498 said:


> I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

alex9498 said:


> Yea I think so too. She used to be quite beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She still has the same facial features. Its the short hair that takes away from her beauty. For women, hair makes a huge difference on their looks.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

meh, she's ok, not my type, so I'm indifferent, but i would think that others would find her attractive to some degree.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Used to be more cute. Has legs but not a super hottie.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't get this mob mentality when it comes to talking **** about celebrities.





probably offline said:


> Me neither. It reminds me of how people used to watch others get burned, hanged or decapitated in the streets.


Agreed. What did Miley Cyrus do to you?

Anyway, my opinion of Miley Cyrus begins and ends with the fact that her body inspired me to pick up Pilates for, like, two months back in 2012. Didn't keep it up. Didn't end up with her figure.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think the reason people can be so scathing at celebs is kind of obvious, I mean people tend to paint them as perfect and the pinnacle of society and success so any opportunity to try and knock them down to be seen as less than perfect will generally be taken to make people feel a little better about themselves. Not saying it's right, but given how society appears to thrive off the misfortune of celebrities it seems like human nature.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

There's no shortage of attractive young women out there and Miley is nothing special.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll take her if no one else wants her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, she can look attractive.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

She looked better before she was now.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think she's good looking. Maybe her latest haircut and behavior make her unappealing to some people but I don't like how she gets made fun of for being 'ugly' for her body. Maybe because I have the same body type and I'm biased.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

She's most definitely attractive with long hair. Not my ideal, but attractive nonetheless.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not into her at all in any way, shape or form. But was it really necessary to make a thread just to talk **** about her?

This classifies as bullying to me. I hope karma comes and bites you all in the ***.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't even find her attractive before her crazy makeover. Kind of just a generic "hot" chick.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like she'd be a demon in the sack


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

alex9498 said:


> I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!


Yeah, people nowadays get offended and argue that skinny girls get a lot crap for being "naturally" skinny, but this body size did not come naturally to her. Pretty sure she eats less and exercises more than what would be considered "healthy" to maintain her current weight.

I don't think she really cares that the majority of people don't think she's attractive with short hair and all that tattoos. The only thing that bothers me is that she purports to want to go against the beauty standards while being this thin. Ideally, she should gain 50+ lbs and with her star power encourages people to be who they want to be, but inevitably people will make fun of her weight and I guess that would be too much for any 21-year-old girl to handle.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Yes, she can look attractive.


More proof that personality changes everything about you . I can't look at that without feeling creeped out . lol

Maybe if I had one of those MIB memory erasers flashed at me .. I'd be drooling all over here .


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

She is not even close to being attractive :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

She is definitely attractive. Girls like her can pull off any look and get away with anything. I loved the long hair on her better, though but she pulls the short hair off really well and she was so hawt in her Wrecking Ball video. ^^;


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

She's pretty... Annoying.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I wouldn't hit it with a barge pole


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't get this mob mentality when it comes to talking **** about celebrities.


celebrities (most of them) are the most fakest people going

the only celeb who i think keeps it real and are not fake are samuel l jackson and morgan. they seem real and not fake.


----------



## Steve Works (Oct 26, 2012)

She really is attractive. 
It's her attitude...somewhere between cute and naughty! 
___________________________________________________
Steve Works
Download Bangerz by Miley Cyrus


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

She can be. But, The current short-blonde haired "I'm not Hannah anymore" persona she's using makes it a no for me.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If I wasn't so desperate, then no. But since I am, yeah.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

She may have been, not anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tieffers said:


> She's not trying to be beautiful. That's the most beautiful thing about her.


^


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

It's a matter of taste I guess. I am neutral when it comes to her looks. I can't say she is ugly but she is not what I would call beautiful either. Honestly her looks is the least I am interested in. Her behaviour is rather immature, narcissistic and annoying.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

alex9498 said:


> I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talkin about, se looks fine her, not only that but this is a really good picture of Miley C. Idk , I think Miley just couldn't handle the pressure of bein a role model, with that said, I find it funny how SA people(well some) hate the world b/c they judge them for being quite...yet you guys..some of you... are doing the same thing, only behind a keyboard. 

You don't know what her life is like..or what she struggles with so just leave her be.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

she used to be good looking


----------



## pizzaboy (Jun 7, 2011)

why try so hard to break away from your teen image? I think her advisers are a bunch of idiots. she needs someone who can teach her to show the world that she can be relatively normal and still hot,right? I mean,if you look at her demographic,10 to 16 year olds,who is she trying to impress? in 2 days just about her entire audience will have forgotten all about her bad *** show


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Her hair is unbecoming, but she has a nice body.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

She was alright for a while until she tried being Britney Spears. She was hot in "Can't Be Tamed". That's about it, her music sucks and she's an attention *****.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No. Her singing voice is nothing special either.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever forgive the Cyrus family for that "Achey Breaky Heart" song.

ugh, the flashbacks! :afr


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I've seen transexuals better than here, she is ugly as hell, the kind of face I don't like looking at and her annoying attitude she has with her tongue sticking out makes me want to bicycle kick her face like liu kang


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think we should be scrutinizing someone's body. Just because she's a celebrity doesn't make it okay for us to barrage her with public opinion regarding her appearance. I think positive or at least respectful comments are fine, but criticizing someone's complexion so rudely...does this society realize how much it damages not only the subject's own perception of their body, but the general idea of body image? Kind of ****ty.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I've seen transexuals better than here, she is ugly as hell, the kind of face I don't like looking at and her annoying attitude she has with her tongue sticking out makes me want to bicycle kick her face like liu kang


Are you suggesting that transexuals are inherently ugly? :blank
Also, violence isn't the answer.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> *I've seen transexuals better than here, she is ugly as hell*, the kind of face I don't like looking at and her annoying attitude she has with her tongue sticking out makes me want to bicycle kick her face like liu kang


And transsexuals are automatically ugly? :| :no


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never really found her pretty but she did look waaay better with the really long extensions I always thought she had super masculine shoulders though for a woman
and I cant believe so many people think she has a good body haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I've seen transexuals better than here, she is ugly as hell, the kind of face I don't like looking at and her annoying attitude she has with her tongue sticking out makes me want to bicycle kick her face like liu kang





AceEmoKid said:


> Are you suggesting that transexuals are inherently ugly? :blank
> Also, violence isn't the answer.





MadTroll153 said:


> And transsexuals are automatically ugly? :| :no


opcorn


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I kinda like her body. I just don't like much else about her.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not to me at all.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

alex9498 said:


> I think she's way too skinny. This does not look healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would kill for her body.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Well to be honest... I hated her during her Hannah Montana days, and I was just a little tyke back then. I remember watching the show in 2006 thinking it was the worst series on Disney at the time, and I changed the channel whenever it came on. 

There's just something about her face that really pisses me off. I'm not entirely sure what... I know she's not ugly. But there's just something that always made me really mad whenever I saw her, old Miley or new Miley, it's all the same for me. But I personally think she has a nice body. I always preferred girls who were more petite, I wish I was like that.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

She doesn't seem like my type, but I love the short hair and attitude. I never thought she was ugly and I always liked her talking voice.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Miley is a weird one for me. Sometimes I think she looks good and other times she just looks like garbage. Party in the USA miley was the tops, the short blond hair miley...eh, not so much but still the Adore video I found her hot. Just depends.

In any event, the short blond hair bit probably saved her career. Before she cut her hair her music/movie career wasn't really doing well since Hannah Montana ended. The hair cut really blasted her right back into the spotlight and sexing it up sells as well so she's pretty smart from a business stand point of making herself stand out. 

I'm more of a Katie Perry guy though.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

tieffers said:


> She's not trying to be beautiful. That's the most beautiful thing about her.


I agree wholeheartedly.

[SPOILER="it doesn't hurt that she's super cute regardless"]







[/SPOILER]


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

No, I'm more of a Kate upton or girl next door guy. Everyday girl is more attractive


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tieffers said:


> She's not trying to be beautiful.


Of course she is.



AceEmoKid said:


> Also, violence isn't the answer.


Violence may not be the answer, but that hairdo sure is good for inciting it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not going to pass jugement on her physically, because I'm not too keen on doing that to people (famous or not) What I will say though and pretty much illustrated by this thread - she has a physique that is admired most by other women, it doesn't do anything for most men.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Not for me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't get this mob mentality when it comes to talking **** about celebrities.


Says the girl who made a negative remark about one of my pics and some other SAS user's pic once and gets away with it. :roll Yea, like it's fine to criticize "normal" people. lmao


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

ehh, i would ravage her body all night and into the morning.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Says the girl who made a negative remark about one of my pics and some other SAS user's pic once and gets away with it. :roll Yea, like it's fine to criticize "normal" people. lmao


There's a difference between honestly expressing an opinion (be it positive or negative) and just hopping in to a socially acceptable (in the case of celebrities) bandwagon of preaching in a choir how unattractive someone is.

And you can see it on this forum especially, that when a picture of a celebrity woman is posted, people start scrutinizing every detail about her and why she "ain't all that." But if the picture was of a user here, the same critics would suddenly go into automatic compliment mode. You can only guess if there's actual honesty in either course of action.

I don't even remember what I said to you (was it something as serious as saying something about the lipstick you used?), as it's been a long time since that must've happened. But if you wish to end this vendetta of yours, I suggest you PM me.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to like her before she started shaving her head.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

honestly yes...well i'm not straight so its not sexual attraction but I admire her ~I don't give a f***~ attitude and do actually like how she dresses/styles herself (not including her grammy performance look).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't get this mob mentality when it comes to talking **** about celebrities.





shelbster18 said:


> Says the girl who made a negative remark about one of my pics and some other SAS user's pic once and gets away with it. :roll Yea, like it's fine to criticize "normal" people. lmao


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> There's a difference between honestly expressing an opinion (be it positive or negative) and just hopping in to a socially acceptable (in the case of celebrities) bandwagon of preaching in a choir how unattractive someone is.
> 
> And you can see it on this forum especially, that when a picture of a celebrity woman is posted, people start scrutinizing every detail about her and why she "ain't all that." But if the picture was of a user here, the same critics would suddenly go into automatic compliment mode. You can only guess if there's actual honesty in either course of action.
> 
> I don't even remember what I said to you (was it something as serious as saying something about the lipstick you used?), as it's been a long time since that must've happened. But if you wish to end this vendetta of yours, I suggest you PM me.


No, it's never okay to insult people based on their looks on SAS. That's what a bully would do. SAS is a support forum. Everyone should be able to post freely on here without the fear of getting attacked and made fun of for their looks.

Miley Cyrus is a celebrity that will never read anything posted on here. Using that as an excuse is a pathetic justification for attacking people. I have been personally attacked and made to feel insecure about my looks by a certain user on this forum. I've been personally attacked many times over months and months. I reported and they told me to keep quiet about it and let the mods handle it. The mods never did anything. I will *not *be silent about bullying.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> There's a difference between honestly expressing an opinion (be it positive or negative) and just hopping in to a socially acceptable (in the case of celebrities) bandwagon of preaching in a choir how unattractive someone is.
> 
> And you can see it on this forum especially, that when a picture of a celebrity woman is posted, people start scrutinizing every detail about her and why she "ain't all that." But if the picture was of a user here, the same critics would suddenly go into automatic compliment mode. You can only guess if there's actual honesty in either course of action.
> 
> I don't even remember what I said to you (was it something as serious as saying something about the lipstick you used?), as it's been a long time since that must've happened. But if you wish to end this vendetta of yours, I suggest you PM me.


Haha, well I certainly don't judge celebrities.  But you seem to think it's okay to insult normal people. It's not okay to insult anyone be it a celebrity or some person you see every day in real life. Too bad that's not how you see it, though. You don't judge someone if they never asked for it. You're mean. It's funny that you make it sound like you have a right to give a nasty comment to someone when they didn't even ask for it. And yes. It was the lipstick comment. The fact that you said something negative made it sound like you think I'm ugly (otherwise you wouldn't have said anything mean) so I took it as very offensive. It's very ignorant and people on this site get hurt easily or at least most of them do. It's very strange how you're so quick to defend celebrities. I don't judge celebrities but you seem to take it seriously while judging a picture of someone on SAS at the same time. :no

I won't be surprised if I get banned for this.

I really don't see what difference there is. lol There isn't a difference.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

arnie said:


>


That made me lol.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

To some people. Her whole demeanour just makes me uncomfortable now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think porn stars have more class than Miley Cyrus, she is vulgar cheap and so phony.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't find miley cyrus attractive although. I like to lay my head against hers.

Whatever that means.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I don't find miley cyrus attractive although. *I like to lay my head against hers.*
> 
> Whatever that means.


That's how you get lice.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think she's especially attractive, but my penis isn't always in total harmony with what I think.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

arnie said:


> That's how you get lice.


Don't forget bed bugs, scabies and crabs too ;p


----------



## jruff3 (Dec 23, 2012)

He'll yea.. I'm into petite women cuz I'm a short small guy


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a silly question. She used to play Hannah Montana. It's just her style that is off-putting to many here. 

To be honest, I find the question mean spirited. It's like something kids do in high school to each other. "Do you think Jenny is attractive?" "Jenny?! Oh, god no. Excuse me while I throw up." It's all that mean spirited hyperbole. 

I don't know why we treat celebrities like they are not real human beings.

(This is just a pet peeve of mine)


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

She used to be sweet and have long hair. Now, a bit too spunky.


----------



## Darknedsoul (Mar 27, 2014)

*Miley is still branded hot*

Hey and i am new so excuse me if i suck. However i think Miley is bit of both but i think she is disgusting and her stage performances are just trashy. However according to the music channels she is the leading women so. It is either a messed up society or she is fit.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

She's not ugly, but she's quite trashy now.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> She used to be sweet and have long hair. Now, a bit too spunky.


It's because of all that ecstasy they got her pumped on, She gonna crash sooner or later.

Who's ever been on that crap would know.

It said in the news paper here she is lonely and depressed even when she is on tour.

She just a muse for who ever owns her product. I doubt she even writes her own songs.

I wouldn't mind doing a duet with her although. I think it would be cool.

You could have everything in the world and still not be happy.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ntln said:


> She's not ugly, but she's quite trashy now.


Agreed....but I think she's doing it all for attention to bring herself back into the spotlight.... She was out of it for a while if I remember until her special concert performance


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

she's not but like someone said, quite trashy.


----------

